# my planted tank



## hvacdude (Feb 1, 2011)

This is my first picture post. Not sure if it is too big. here goes
What do you think of my tank, folks ?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Very nice layout.
You should post all the tank specs and info.


----------



## hvacdude (Feb 1, 2011)

The Fish:
A rainbow shark.
2 blood red jewel fish. 2 getting red jewels.
A Botia loach.
A flying fox.
2 auratus cichlids. Mama is about to spit out some fry.
The Plants: 2 big healthy Madagascar lace plants. One has flowered comming out of dormancey.
1 Jungle val {spreading out}
1 Apotegon crispus
Ludwiga oval {red}
Water sprite. Grows like crazy.
Money wart
Amazon sword, spreading out and getting tall.
Dwarf lilly {Nymphaea stellata) Grows pads like crazy.
Green Combomba, purpleish tips close to surface.
Rotala indica. It's like a shrub.
Crypt Wendii.
A little patch of Dwarf grass, spreading slowly.
3 banana plants that like to float ?

Substrate is 2 bags eco compleate, 2 bags of acta flora black and 1 bag acta flora red. Petco close out for $5 a bag.
CO2 injection. Needle wheel diffuser. Fish get gassed once in a while. 
2 hob penguine 500 filters.
A home made light,co2,air controll timer.

I change 30% of the water every 10 days.
I use all the seachem fertz they make. Some every day. Some every other day. 
When I see algae sprouting I back off every thing but excell.
I have to trim everything in 2 weeks time. 

lights are 2 hagen glo 48" fixtures. 2 x 54watt t5 in each, so 216watts for 55gal, 10hrs a day. 6500k.
A Koralia 750 circ pump. I think it helps to keep algae from setiling on plants.
A drop checker.
My PH runs about 6.7 . 6.4 if there is alot of Co2 and lights run long.
A small UV sterilizer.
Thats about it. Thanks for getting me to list the inventory


----------



## hvacdude (Feb 1, 2011)

Some more plant pics.


----------



## JawaSnack (Dec 6, 2010)

Very beautiful tank!


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

nice setup, thanks for sharing.


----------

